# Engine rattle @ start up



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

When I start , esp. on mornings, I get this rattling sound for about 2 to 3 seconds. I changed my upper timing chain and tensioner but the rattle is still there. What do you guys think this is?

It's a GA15 DE.......... and my Uncle has the same problem. He has a GA16 DE.

We both use Mobil 1 ...15w 50 synthetic engine oil.............


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Rix said:


> When I start , esp. on mornings, I get this rattling sound for about 2 to 3 seconds. I changed my upper timing chain and tensioner but the rattle is still there. What do you guys think this is?
> 
> It's a GA15 DE.......... and my Uncle has the same problem. He has a GA16 DE.
> 
> We both use Mobil 1 ...15w 50 synthetic engine oil.............


How many miles? Could be the lower timing chain tensioner. Also does it only do it for a second or 2? If so then that is probably because there is no oil inbetween the chain and tensioner from sitting for a while. From what I've seen that is normal. I own a b13 and b14 and both do it occasionally.

Mitch


----------



## mdntridr (Dec 4, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> How many miles? Could be the lower timing chain tensioner. Also does it only do it for a second or 2? If so then that is probably because there is no oil inbetween the chain and tensioner from sitting for a while. From what I've seen that is normal. I own a b13 and b14 and both do it occasionally.
> 
> Mitch


Mine makes a rattling/"groaning" sound on startup when it's cool out. It's the starter.

OTOH, using a 15 weight oil in the cold might not be the best idea. That stuff gets thick when the temps drop. If you like mobil 1 then try their 0-30 or something for the winter

Good luck!


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

What about excessive cam lobe to valve clearance?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah, Mobil 1 is a top pick in the cold (I use it and will be using a blend this winter too) but it is very noisy in a lot of engines.

Learn to live with it, I guess, or switch to something like Red Line Oil 5W-30 which has a lot of molybdenum which will quiet things down, some. Very expensive, though, and I'm not sure it's really worth it for most owners who don't race.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

In many cases the rattle on startup is due to the oil filter emptying overnight. There is very low oil pressure while it is being filled, and the valve train causes the noise during the few seconds it takes to fill. Some oil filters have ineffective anti-drainback valves. A few filters I have found to be good in this respect are the factory Nissan filter, WIX filters, and Mobil1. I'm sure there are others. 

At a Geek-Out in Houston we disassembled a few filters to see what was inside. 

Lew


----------



## Nissan4Life (Jul 18, 2004)

the noise is your starter, the selinoid(sp) still spins after the engine is engaged. I have the same problem and was told that replacing the starter with a completely new one would fix it for awhile but i figured out a spot in my clutch when i start my car it doesnt make the noise. Test it out for yourself


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A selinoid if anything will click once, and only while it has power flowing through it. Unless you battery is dead then it makes a constant clicking sound until there is no power left.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*lshadoff*: _"In many cases the rattle on startup is due to the oil filter emptying overnight. There is very low oil pressure while it is being filled, and the valve train causes the noise during the few seconds it takes to fill. Some oil filters have ineffective anti-drainback valves. A few filters I have found to be good in this respect are the factory Nissan filter, WIX filters, and Mobil1. I'm sure there are others."_

Yes, I should have pointed this out as well. Frams have _notorious_ anti-drain-back valves and I avoid them like the plague. 

For Nissans, I have yet to find a filter brand which looks better-made than Wix (NAPA Gold, same thing).

However, in general, diagnosing noises over the net like we are is very difficult. Poke-and-hope at best.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> Poke-and-hope at best.


story of my life


----------



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> story of my life


Well actually I live in Trinidad in the Caribbean where it's mostly hot all year round. I guess Mobil 1 might be a bit to thin? What do u all think?


I use Purulator oil filter .... I think it might be the lower tensioner..darn B14. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Rix*Well actually I live in Trinidad in the Caribbean where it's mostly hot all year round. I guess Mobil 1 might be a bit to thin? What do u all think?

Their 15W-50 is good stuff. Yes, a bit thin for its printed weight ... maybe actually a 15W-45 or so, but still good and should NOT be too thin for a warm climate.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Rix said:


> Well actually I live in Trinidad in the Caribbean where it's mostly hot all year round. I guess Mobil 1 might be a bit to thin? What do u all think?
> 
> 
> I use Purulator oil filter .... I think it might be the lower tensioner..darn B14. :thumbdwn:


Well if you plan to replace the lower tensioner get in touch with either Steve(psulemon) or myself if ya need any tips. We got the whole way to the cover with every bolt off the cover and couldn't get it pryed off but we can help ya get to the cover and the cover bolts. However, we came to the conclusion that pulling the motor would have probably made it a hell of a lot easier.

Mitch


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

My car rattles too, but i just figured it was the starter not disengaging after engine is running. It makes a grinding noise like grinding gears (starter against flywheel ring gear perhaps). I think the starter just needs to be replaced since my other car doesn't do it and they both have after-market POS oil filters. They also use the same oil.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Well if you plan to replace the lower tensioner get in touch with either Steve(psulemon) or myself if ya need any tips. We got the whole way to the cover with every bolt off the cover and couldn't get it pryed off but we can help ya get to the cover and the cover bolts. However, we came to the conclusion that pulling the motor would have probably made it a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> Mitch


I pray to god that i don't have to take the cover off and change the pretentioner. I would rather just buy a new motor 
I have 116,000 on my 200sx SE-R and 65,000 on my SE-L. The SE-L doesn't do it. WHY. . . WHY!!!


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

When I had a rattling problem at start up it was a problem with one of my hangers for the exhaust pipe


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

1900 said:


> When I had a rattling problem at start up it was a problem with one of my hangers for the exhaust pipe


My car makes a grinding noise. I am almost positive it is the starter though. If it were the tensioner, it would stop rattling when the engine stops moving right? In my car on a cold morning, if I don't crank it enough the starter will disengage and will start grinding (i think). But it still makes the grinding noise even after the engine stops moving.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Coheed said:


> I pray to god that i don't have to take the cover off and change the pretentioner. I would rather just buy a new motor
> I have 116,000 on my 200sx SE-R and 65,000 on my SE-L. The SE-L doesn't do it. WHY. . . WHY!!!


The SR20DE doesn't have a pretensioner, and the chain tensioner can be replaced without removing the timing chain cover.

Lew


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> The SR20DE doesn't have a pretensioner, and the chain tensioner can be replaced without removing the timing chain cover.
> 
> Lew


okay cool thanks for the info.


----------



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

Well the motor is doing approx. 80,000km.

I switched from Mobil 1 15w50 to Castrol 20w50 conventional oil......the rattle has eased up tremendously  

I still get a little rattle but not as much......do you think it's a matter of the thinner viscosity in the Mobil?

The motor is not running as fast with the Castrol compareed to the Mobil..
......


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

mine sounds funny too when i start it up in the morning. it started doin this a few days after fall began. but when it's warm ideal weather it sounds fine. it sounds like a grinding noise. i keep thinking it's one of the belts but the belts have been changed a few months ago so it can't be that. is it?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

We at BITOG have discussed why engines seem noisier on Mobil 1 ... but we don't know why. The "thinness" of 15W-50 shouldn't be an issue. It should be AT LEAST a 40 weight oil at temperature.

Mineral oils DO seem quieter, for some reason. 

I just wished they made Pennzoil High Mileage Vehicle oil in 20W-50.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

ladychari701 said:


> mine sounds funny too when i start it up in the morning. it started doin this a few days after fall began. but when it's warm ideal weather it sounds fine. it sounds like a grinding noise. i keep thinking it's one of the belts but the belts have been changed a few months ago so it can't be that. is it?



Is it more of a chattering, or is it a crunchy noise? I had problems with piston slap in mine and when it was cold it was more prevalent, than when it was hot. I had to start putting a 5w 30 in mine to get the noise to go down until I could change the piston rings.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

it sound more like a rubbing noise, then it goes away after the engine is on.


----------



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> We at BITOG have discussed why engines seem noisier on Mobil 1 ... but we don't know why. The "thinness" of 15W-50 shouldn't be an issue. It should be AT LEAST a 40 weight oil at temperature.
> 
> Mineral oils DO seem quieter, for some reason.
> 
> I just wished they made Pennzoil High Mileage Vehicle oil in 20W-50.


 Conventional oils have more "natural ingredients" .... :thumbup:


----------

